# Fusso !



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I am coming to the end of my tin of Fusso “dark“ wax, I had bought it as the LSP for my Metallic Black one series Beemer. However I’m now the owner of a new Audi S3 black edition in Ara blue. I’m happy with the results of Fusso and don’t really want to change but I’m wondering as the car is now blue as opposed to being black would I be better to buy the Fusso Light version instead.

All opinions and views would be welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely car by the way the S3. You'll no doubt get lots of advice but I always wonder about the light and dark versions of wax. Not sure it really matters tbh.

Harry


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I got the light when I had a silver car. Now I haven't but I put it on everything and it looks great.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

The dark variant contains more PTFE according to Forensic Detailing Channel.




(light or dark doesnt matter if in doubt pick dark)


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Deje said:


> The dark variant contains more PTFE according to Forensic Detailing Channel.
> Fusso Coat by Soft 99 review demo overview - YouTube
> (light or dark doesnt matter if in doubt pick dark)


:thumb:Thanks Deje, I've watched a few different reviews on YouTube including this one, but just wanted peoples opinions and experiences of using the two different waxes. I may even buy the "LIGHT" version anyway and compare it side by side on the car. :car:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

I started with Detailing 96-97 when cars had no clear coat, there was wax for different colors, but these waxes content color pigments, cars with a clear coat, I can not see how a wax should be better for some colors, not even for light and dark cars.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm still on my original several years old tin of dark and have been happily using it on black, dark blue, light blue, silver and white cars!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> I'm still on my original several years old tin of dark and have been happily using it on black, dark blue, light blue, silver and white cars!


Thanks, I didn't know if there were any different additives in the two waxes that would enhance the specific colours of car. As Deje says, I remember the colour magic type waxes that just had loads of pigment in but were not any different in composition apart from the colour.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The light version has cleaners whereas the dark doesn't. Dark should produce a better result unless you haven't prepped well. This was from the Soft 99 guys in a previous post.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

Deje said:


> I started with Detailing 96-97 when cars had no clear coat, there was wax for different colors, but these waxes content color pigments, cars with a clear coat, I can not see how a wax should be better for some colors, not even for light and dark cars.


As a general rule: *White/Light waxes have more solvents/abrasives* than Black/Dark, and this difference is more dramatic the further back in time you go.

In the case of Fusso Coat, the difference is small enough that both can be said to be compatible with any colour. We will leave it up to your preference.

And yes, you are right - compared to the days of single-stage paints, the need for different waxes has significantly diminished. So while some of our older waxes have a big difference (not just pigmentation) between the Light/Dark versions, more recent waxes (including Fusso Coat) have much less difference, and are compatible with any colour.

It is fair to say that the Light/Dark versions would probably not exist today if they hadn't been necessary in the past, and they are now a continuation of an established product development and presentation tradition. This has become much less necessary since everything became clear-coated, but most consumers have not been aware of this change, so the Light/Dark distinction was continued, with gradually reducing differences between the versions.

All that said, they _are_ slightly different so people may prefer one over the other. Just that with modern waxes, that difference has incrementally become dissociated from the actual colour of paint.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Ive received both this week and will do a test and get back on here.. At this rate it won't be for a while. It's just too dang hot!


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Trix said:


> Ive received both this week and will do a test and get back on here.. At this rate it won't be for a while. It's just too dang hot!


Any news on this test?

hi by the way


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

NRDetailing said:


> Any news on this test?
> 
> hi by the way


Hello mate.. popped out this evening and managed to do a front wing and a third of the bonnet. The car in question which is silver hasn't had any real protection for a while but just a spray sealant after washing.

I washed the panels down, applied some iron X (looks like there was no need), Clay bared it (Sonus) and polished/ cleansed it with Lime Prime. 
I didn't use the applicator that came with the wax but my own softer sponge applicator. 
Applied the Fusso light very thin, left it for 10 mins and buffed it off. 
On first impressions it felt very slick indeed, the shine was as good as Colinite 476S ,maybe not as wet as Zymol Concours .It managed to mask a scratch which was good.
Of course the true test is it's longevity and hydrophobicness over time. I'll do the latter tomorrow .

Hope this helps


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

thinking on buying some of this, just bought a new white Tiguan R to replace my white q5, so thinking on trying Fusso99 on this as never tired it on the q5, just unsure what one to buy as there are quiet a few suitable for white cars it seems!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

F7 may work, offer some protection ? Dark has had a good following, any experience of the Water Stain Protection Wax...from Fusso, suggested it can be used as a sacrificial layer over ceramic....

Check out..Albertlow on 101 Autogeek...some interesting information.

Plus all those guys who remember Alfred from Art de Shine he is coming back on DW so some new products also called AdS360....plus attending #waxstock19

Artdeshine.sg

John Tht..


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Trix said:


> Hello mate.. popped out this evening and managed to do a front wing and a third of the bonnet. The car in question which is silver hasn't had any real protection for a while but just a spray sealant after washing.
> 
> I washed the panels down, applied some iron X (looks like there was no need), Clay bared it (Sonus) and polished/ cleansed it with Lime Prime.
> I didn't use the applicator that came with the wax but my own softer sponge applicator.
> ...


Following my previous post.. Fusso has been on for a couple of weeks and had its first wash. I don't seem to get the same beading effect that I've heard about and seen on all the videos. Looking at my application process can anyone see if there is a reason for this issue
Thanks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Trix said:


> Following my previous post.. Fusso has been on for a couple of weeks and had its first wash. I don't seem to get the same beading effect that I've heard about and seen on all the videos. Looking at my application process can anyone see if there is a reason for this issue
> Thanks


Did you wipe down the car with panel wipe after the lime prime?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As Brian says. 

Lime prime is a beautiful product but no good if you are applying a sealant over the top of it, it’s too oily. You need to panel wipe after if using LP. 


GONZ.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Did you wipe down the car with panel wipe after the lime prime?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes..I did. what cleanser/ polish would you recommend?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Trix said:


> Yes..I did. what cleanser/ polish would you recommend?


What did you use for the wipe down step trix?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> What did you use for the wipe down step trix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wiped it down with Upol fast panel wipe. It was a warm day so not sure if it had enough time to work.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Panel wipe works straightaway. 

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Trix said:


> Wiped it down with Upol fast panel wipe. It was a warm day so not sure if it had enough time to work.


Ruled out poor prep then mate as the paint would be bare...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Ruled out poor prep then mate as the paint would be bare...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. Maybe I'm expecting too much.

I'm going to apply Fusso to half the roof and Collinite 476 to the other half and see what happens.


----------

